# Massey Ferguson 166 discbine ... need parts and diagram



## xtal_01 (Jun 21, 2015)

Hey! 

Trying to help the farmer next door ....

He has a Massey Ferguson 166 discbine. He says the splines are shot on the PTO shaft and the clutch housing ... plus the clutch discs are in rough shape.

I told him I would look around the web for these parts.

So .... any suggestions where I should look?

Also, I can't seem to find a parts diagram for this unit ... does anyone have one?

Thanks ..... Mike


----------

